# What are these spots. Should I be concerned.



## JoJo's Grayt (Dec 10, 2015)

Today during JoJo's bath I discovered what look like freckles down her spine in the white hair area. She is a Parti chocolate and white. I cannot tell if the spots are in the chocolate area. Comments and thoughts welcomed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly is a black parti. She has dark spots on her skin too. She has the Belton gene and these are in white areas that now have spots of black hair growing there. Maybe same thing happening with your dog, or else maybe they are just freckles.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Also, thinking back, my all white Bichon had spots on her skin too so I guess I would say freckles then.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Gracie has big splotchy freckles all over her body, too!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Raffi developed those at about four months. I am sure his are from the Belton gene like Diane mentioned. His color is starting to change where the larger spots or freckles are.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

It's hard to tell from your picture. Willow also has freckles on her belly and also large black splotches. I've often wondered why or if the skin color reflects coat color. She doesn't have any black fur coloring where the splotches are on her skin. She does have some black strands of fur throughout her coat.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

If they are so immediate i think it could be an allergic reaction. They could also be from a bacterial infection - mostly round with crusts around the edge. Is it scratching? This could be a starting point in telling exactly what it is. If it is scratching you might consider using mild shampoos so as not to cause any more inflammation. Herbal infusions can also be soothing.


----------

